# How to change a nib.



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 3, 2012)

Well for Christmas I bought myself a Video recorder and today was my first opportunity to play with it and I made my first video and posted it on youtube. It's my first so don't laugh and no I don't have an Italian accent.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZLJKkn3FOU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## el_d (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice job Roy!!!


----------



## desertrat (Jan 3, 2012)

Answered all my questions, excellent job.
Thank you Roy

John H


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice job, Roy. Very informative.

Just a "technical" thought for your next video. Perhaps if the pens were lighted from the "camera side" it could be set to cast the shadows behind the white background, rather than into the pens.

I'm not complaining, as the video is great. I just know that you are always looking for refinements.

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 3, 2012)

Just as I was trying to figure it out you post a video.  

Thanks and I gave it a like

Phil


----------



## AlanHil (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks, Roy. I was wondering about that.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Jan 3, 2012)

great training


----------



## skiprat (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm very dissapointed that Joey Two Fingers doesn't have a Chicago gangster accent and also has all his fingers. He still has the knuckledusters though!!!:biggrin:


----------



## MarkD (Jan 3, 2012)

Very Informative video Roy. Looking forward to others!


----------



## jeff (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice videos, Roy. Which camera did you get?

You can embed and link to YouTube videos here with using the "yt" and "ytmini" BB code tags. 

Use code like this with just the video number between the codes

[yt]fZLJKkn3FOU[/yt]

[ytmini]fZLJKkn3FOU[/ytmini]

Gives you the large (embedded) and mini (linked) thumbnails. You can choose what YouTube uses at the video thumbnail at their site.

[yt]fZLJKkn3FOU[/yt]

[ytmini]fZLJKkn3FOU[/ytmini]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 3, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Well for Christmas I bought myself a Video recorder and today was my first opportunity to play with it and I made my first video and posted it on youtube. It's my first so don't laugh and no I don't have an Italian accent.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZLJKkn3FOU&feature=youtu.be




Mangia-cake:wink: good informative video.


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 3, 2012)

If your light tent has a zipper in the back, that makes an excellent 'studio' free from just about all shadows.....


Informative video, thanks for doing this!








Scott (I don't fit in a box) B


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks, Jeff I will try that on my next video if folks want more of my ramblings. The camara I bought was not an expensive one  it's the Toshiba Camileo H30, $159.00 at Amazon. 





jeff said:


> Nice videos, Roy. Which camera did you get?
> 
> You can embed and link to YouTube videos here with using the "yt" and "ytmini" BB code tags.
> 
> ...


----------



## hewunch (Jan 3, 2012)

Roy great video! And quite informative. If I may suggest before the next one, find some fingernail clippers  :wink:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL, Hans these are working mans hands but you and Dee are on the same page ........maybe a manicure before the next one :biggrin:





Hench said:


> Roy great video! And quite informative. If I may suggest before the next one,* find some fingernail clippers*  :wink:


----------



## hewunch (Jan 3, 2012)

When my son's get like that I ask him if he is working on tree climbing merit badge. :tongue: oh and I noticed the clever editing of my "handle"... Cute :biggrin:


----------



## sumterdad (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks Roy.  I actually just talked with ed about how to change a nib on a pen I bought a few days ago.   So this comes at a great time.


----------



## vallealbert (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks Roy for sharing this great video... very informative!!!!...


----------



## scotian12 (Jan 3, 2012)

Roy..Thank you for this very informative video. When I sell a fountain pen to a new user I include an information sheet on the care of the pen. With your permission I will also include a reference to your video. Always great to start the New Year with something positive like your shared video. Darrell Eisner


----------



## JohnGreco (Jan 3, 2012)

Roy- Great video a big help for somebody like myself who is less than a year into pen making and still relatively new altogether to fountain pens. I've always thought I had too heavy a hand for a fountain pen, maybe I just need to try one with a better nib


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Great video!  I really need to head over to the site and pick up some replacement nibs.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you Roy.


----------



## robersonjr (Jan 3, 2012)

Now I know how. Thanks for the lesson, very well done.  Robbie


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 3, 2012)

Well done, Roy!!

Very nice vid with great information, kudos!!


----------



## renowb (Jan 3, 2012)

Roy, you took my fear away! Now, I want to try it! Nice job and thanks!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks to all who responded to this, I will try to make some more informative videos if you all stop complaining about my nails....Dee has made an appointment at her nail salon for me, now all she has to do is get me to go.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 3, 2012)

Of course you can use it in anyway you think will do you some good..





scotian12 said:


> Roy..Thank you for this very informative video. When I sell a fountain pen to a new user I include an information sheet on the care of the pen. With your permission I will also include a reference to your video. Always great to start the New Year with something positive like your shared video. Darrell Eisner


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jan 3, 2012)

That did answer a lot of questions for me. I've only made 1 fountain pen and I thought the scratching was part of the fountain pen experience. :redface: When you set the feed on the nib, is there a stop that it runs into or do you just have to eyeball it?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 3, 2012)

Christopher,  There's no stop, you just need to eyeball it and bring the nib as far up the feed as possible with out it showing from the front.



Displaced Canadian said:


> That did answer a lot of questions for me. I've only made 1 fountain pen and I thought the scratching was part of the fountain pen experience. :redface: When you set the feed on the nib, is there a stop that it runs into or do you just have to eyeball it?


----------



## ohiococonut (Jan 3, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## Packrat (Jan 3, 2012)

Just what I needed


----------



## witz1976 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hmm an Italian with an Oklahoma accent...interesting.:biggrin:
Great video, Roy nice to know I have been on the right track all along :biggrin:


----------



## GrantH (Jan 3, 2012)

Great video, though more light would show your pens off a lot nicer. Can't complain though, at least your narrative was clear! Many can't even do that well.


----------



## bking0217 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for this, Roy. This is exactly what I needed.


----------



## philipff (Jan 5, 2012)

Fantastic info and I am no longer ignorant of how to change a nib!  Many tks.  P.


----------



## bensoelberg (Jan 6, 2012)

Like everybody else, I thoroughly enjoyed your video (fingernails and all :biggrin.  I just got in my very first fountain pen ever and ordered an upgraded nib to go with it.  Thinking that I was a pro now, I laid my pointer finger down, grabbed the curved part of the feed and pulled.  Nothing.  I pinched harder. Nothing.  I said some words that I'm not supposed to, wiggled it back and forth.  Still nothing.  Any tips on getting the stubborn ones out?


----------

